# Sony Xperia Z3 Compact



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

With the disappointing Nexus 6 size/pricing, this has instantly become the phone I want next. It's pricey itself, but check out this review: http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/15/sony-xperia-z3-compact-review/

Pros: 4.6 inch screen, same processor/GPU as the proper Z3 (RAM is reduced to 2GB, though), THREE DAY battery life , waterproof, excellent camera (in daylight), great audio quality/volume, compatible with nearly every WiFi/mobile frequency there is

Bad: Skinned android, camera shite in low light, uninspired design, pricey (£550 unlocked sim-free)

I'm might seriously contemplate going back on a contract for this if more good reviews come in.







edit: forgot about the MicroSD slot - expandable to 128GB


----------



## pogofish (Oct 15, 2014)

A friend just got himself one of these - I had a good look at it on Sunday.  A very nice phone indeed.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

pogofish said:


> A friend just got himself one of these - I had a good look at it on Sunday.  A very nice phone indeed.


Did he mention the battery life? I find three days scarcely believable, tbh! The Engadget article says three to four for light use!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes he did - but I don't think he's had the chance to test it fully yet.  He was still in the "I'm setting it up to look *exactly* like my old phone" stage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2014)

Is it waterproof?


----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, waterproof and long battery life. A old colleague got one and has been raving about it on Facebook.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2014)

This is cool, too, even though I don't have (and won't be getting) a PS4.

Stream the games over your wifi to your phone


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saw one of these in a shop today. It's _small. _It's got a smaller screen than my Nexus 4 (4.6in vs 4.7in) but the bezel itself is smaller, too, so the phone is 0.27in smaller. Nearly identical width. Looked fairly nice but O2's display thing is shit and you can't pick the phone up - it's clamped down - so I couldn't get a proper look at it.

Saw one online for £330 SIM-free, so it's only £30 more than the Nexus 5. If the N5 doesn't get reduced soon then I'm almost certainly getting this. Android 5 on it would push me over to definitely getting it, as the work they've done on battery life should make thing last even longer.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm... I'm intrigued.

Some reviews:



> *Final verdict*
> There's a lot to really like about the Xperia Z3 Compact. Though Sony seems to be putting out new Xperia Z models every six months, you get the feeling that with each iteration it is steadily improving the formula.
> 
> Sony has also avoided offering a severely cut down version of its flagship device. Where other manufacturers will cut the specifications of the mini variants, the Xperia Z3 Compact keeps a lot of the features of the bigger Z3, making the compact an excellent choice if you fancy the Z3, but are not too sure about the large size of the handset.
> ...





> *Sony Xperia Z3 Compact review: price and verdict*
> 
> The Xperia Z3 Compact can't quite match the very best smartphones we've seen over the past year in terms of all-round performance, but then it doesn't need to. Why? First, if you want flagship performance and features in a smaller package, it's currently your only option other than the iPhone 6. Second, its £348 SIM-free price undercuts all of its larger-screened rivals by a huge margin.
> 
> ...





> The Z3 Compact is, without a shadow of a doubt, the best sub-5in phone available today.
> 
> The power of a full-size flagship, an excellent camera and an impressive battery life are all crammed into a device that's a pleasure to use no matter the size of your digits.
> 
> ...



Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/15/sony-xperia-z3-compact-review/


----------



## pogofish (Oct 16, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is it waterproof?



Yup - its even got a proper waterproof jack socket - First time I've seen one of those off of specialist equipment.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sony reckon you can use it to take pictures underwater so they must be pretty confident in the waterproofing.

edit:


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Bad: Skinned android, camera shite in low light, uninspired design, pricey (£550 unlocked sim-free)



What makes you think the camera will be crap in low light? My Z2 is fantastic (for a phone) in low light. I thought the Z3 camera was pretty much identical with a slightly different lens so should be as good at least.

Also the skinning of android is really not that bad. Even so changing the launcher to something else and disabling the crapware (mine had a load of amazon shite on it, probably from EE) brings it pretty much back to stock.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2014)

It's really good to see at least one manufacturer making compact size phones without compromising on specs.

Personally I'm not a big fan of the phablet phones, but their popularity seems to have pushed up the size of non phablet phones like the iPhone 6 or Galaxy S5. Thes smaller devices are much better to use with one hand IMHO.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2014)

Low light camera review: 



> *How good is the low light photography?*
> In the low light conditions (differs from a place where there is no light at all), the Xperia Z3 compact did a brilliant job of retaining the colors, detailing the object with very little noise. At par with the flagship Z3, but for me, this was better than those smartphone cameras that are known for low light captures. Especially for the high ISO sensitivity mode, where the brightness is increased, but that didn’t lead to any loss in details and color reproduction.


http://phoneradar.com/sony-xperia-z3-compact-camera-review/#.VEeNyKhdWuA


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2014)

dervish said:


> What makes you think the camera will be crap in low light? My Z2 is fantastic (for a phone) in low light. I thought the Z3 camera was pretty much identical with a slightly different lens so should be as good at least.
> 
> Also the skinning of android is really not that bad. Even so changing the launcher to something else and disabling the crapware (mine had a load of amazon shite on it, probably from EE) brings it pretty much back to stock.


I based it on the original review I linked, but tbf, every other review has praised its low light performance.

When I get mine I was going to put a custom ROM on it to get back to stock Android, but apparently then you really will get shite performance in low light as the Sony camera app has post-processing built into it which sorts this out and stock Android doesn't.

So that's a reason to stay with Sony's skin, I guess.


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, the sony ROM has the correct certificates in it, if you put a custom rom on you will lose this and the camera performance will suffer. It's not too much of a downside to stick with sony's skin though, it's nothing like samsungs efforts, and the limited amount of shiteware they do put on is easily disabled.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2014)

only problem with sony is the bloat ware...

"no sony i don't want your half arsed attempt at social media..

i just wanted a phone with a good camera"

*shakes fist at the sky*


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2014)

Go to Settings/Apps/All and pick the apps you don't want, choose disable, it will stop the app from running and using up memory and remove it from the apps list.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2014)

Songs bloatware is preinstalled and the default setting,

Cannie be arsed with routing and invalidating the warranty


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Songs bloatware is preinstalled and the default setting,
> 
> Cannie be arsed with routing and invalidating the warranty


Rooting won't invalidate your warranty. Sony provide a bootloader unlock on their website and as long as you are able to flash it back to stock if there is an issue, they won't know/care.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I based it on the original review I linked, but tbf, every other review has praised its low light performance.
> 
> When I get mine I was going to put a custom ROM on it to get back to stock Android, but apparently then you really will get shite performance in low light as the Sony camera app has post-processing built into it which sorts this out and stock Android doesn't.
> 
> So that's a reason to stay with Sony's skin, I guess.



A launcher is different to rooting it with a new rom. For example I've use Nova on my Note, but can still choose to use the Samsung apps.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2014)

woop


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> A launcher is different to rooting it with a new rom. For example I've use Nova on my Note, but can still choose to use the Samsung apps.


I know that. I want stock Android on my phone, not a skin. So I'd need to root to get that and then stick a customer ROM on.


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Rooting won't invalidate your warranty. Sony provide a bootloader unlock on their website and as long as you are able to flash it back to stock if there is an issue, they won't know/care.



It depends on the carrier, EE has locked their bootloader because they are cnuts so unlocking it would invalidate the warranty.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm getting more and more tempted by this phone: not too big, great camera, microSD, waterproof and - vitally - a massive battery life. I've seen them on eBay for around £320.

Hmmm

This guy's keen:


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2014)

So, who's got this phone? Opinions?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

So I bought it.  Bloody hell the battery life is amazing. It has to be at least triple that of my Samsung S4.


----------



## MooChild (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep, I've got one, the battery is mental


----------



## MooChild (Dec 17, 2014)

Really impressed with it. Only bugbear is that it might occasionally randomly reboot, but once every two weeks (if that) in my experience.
Battery life is awesome, and generally a really good phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 17, 2014)

What sort of use do you get from the battery?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have had one for about a fortnight. Two day battery life. Would be more but I've just discovered Ingress


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 17, 2014)

How does it compare to the N4 (battery and generally)?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 17, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> How does it compare to the N4 (battery and generally)?


Battery is about 3 to 4 times as good. It's much faster, generally. It feels much smaller than the N4 but the screen is only 0.1 inches smaller. The screen is nice. It's got a glass back like the N4 and it does the moving on its own thing when you put it on a flat surface..not good. It's also so light that I have to be careful when I'm using it outside as the wind nearly blows it out of my hands!

I've submerged it completely in water (   ) and it was completely fine.

Only criticisms I have so far as the buttons are in the wrong place. They should be higher up. Also the speakers make the phone vibrate, even when it's not very loud. Otherwise


----------



## MooChild (Dec 17, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> What sort of use do you get from the battery?


It's been 2 days since I charged it, and i'm at 30%


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Power is just over a third down after 14.5 hours - and I've been using it a fair bit. Incredible.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

The camera is bloody good too:


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got one - I really like it (I had a blackberry before which was ok but I like this phone better).

The only issue is that for some reason it's decided it doesn't want to open the internet connection even though it's connected to wifi. It's fine on the phone connection but doesn't seem to like my home wifi even though it's said it's connected and I've tried a bunch of things to fix it (cleared cache, removed unneeded apps, factory reset the playstore app. Nothing helps.

It's also reset the time a couple of times during the night and once it's turned itself off completel, meaning I missed my lift to work. Ooops.

But I still really like it


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 17, 2014)

btw, if anybody is considering the full-sized Z3 then check out the Z2, too. It's almost identical in spec and will be much cheaper just because it's older. You'll still get most of the benefits of the Z3. I think the differences are to do with 4G bands that it supports and very, slightly faster graphics, but it's so close it's barely a different phone. Take a look:

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Sony-Xperia-Z3,Sony-Xperia-Z2/phones/8764,8323


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

The double tap to turn on the phone feature is brilliant. Makes fumbling for the power button look like an ancient practice!


----------



## lefteri (Dec 18, 2014)

I've got the z1 compact, it's not that different, the improvements on the z3 are quite small increments so it's worth looking at the older model which is half the price I think - I'm very happy with it, after years of HTC I was a bit wary, the Sony skin is fine once you've customised it

The battery life is awesome


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> I've got one - I really like it (I had a blackberry before which was ok but I like this phone better).
> 
> The only issue is that for some reason it's decided it doesn't want to open the internet connection even though it's connected to wifi. It's fine on the phone connection but doesn't seem to like my home wifi even though it's said it's connected and I've tried a bunch of things to fix it (cleared cache, removed unneeded apps, factory reset the playstore app. Nothing helps.
> 
> ...



I have the wifi issue on my Z2, it's only started happening since the last update. It's been driving me crazy, the only solution I can find is to install wifi fixer which seems to have done it so far.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

The camera continues to impress. This scene was really dark but it's captured a fair bit of detail.


----------



## dervish (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been amazed by mine many times before, it's often been able to capture details it was too dark for me to actually see. Noise wasn't too bad either. Sony have done some amazing things with their algorithms, one of the main reasons I have not rooted mine.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 19, 2014)

I want this, I'm hoping it goes down in price after the new year. I have a S4mini and it creaks under heavy multitasking. Incredible that this is the only powerful small screen android phone in existence.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

Greebozz said:


> I want this, I'm hoping it goes down in price after the new year. I have a S4mini and it creaks under heavy multitasking. Incredible that this is the only powerful small screen android phone in existence.


I'm not sure how much more the price will go down, I got mine for £320 which is incredibly cheap fir the tech.


----------



## Greebozz (Dec 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not sure how much more the price will go down, I got mine for £320 which is incredibly cheap fir the tech.



 Good point, that is a very decent price. The only thing holding me back really is that I'm playing with the idea of rooting my phone to see if I can pimp up the performance a little bit. Any weird peccadillos on the phone you've experience?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Dec 19, 2014)

I've got the z1. I love it to bits.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

Greebozz said:


> Good point, that is a very decent price. The only thing holding me back really is that I'm playing with the idea of rooting my phone to see if I can pimp up the performance a little bit. Any weird peccadillos on the phone you've experience?


So far no. The branded bloatware is pretty minimal and easily ignored and I've pretty much got things how I want them. It's a bloody great little phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought the charging dock too and that's pretty nifty. It's not wireless but it kind of feel like it is!


----------



## lefteri (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there some sort of firmware or software upgrade that will bring the z3's camera improvements to the z1? It's the only thing that let's it down a bit


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

lefteri said:


> Is there some sort of firmware or software upgrade that will bring the z3's camera improvements to the z1? It's the only thing that let's it down a bit


I'd imagine much of the better results are down to an improved sensor, no?


----------



## lefteri (Dec 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I'd imagine much of the better results are down to an improved sensor, no?



Probably a bit of both I'd imagine but yeah


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Tempted by this partly due to the remote play with my PS4!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 22, 2014)

dervish said:


> I have the wifi issue on my Z2, it's only started happening since the last update. It's been driving me crazy, the only solution I can find is to install wifi fixer which seems to have done it so far.


I managed to fix it in the end, had to log back into my router at home and touch wood it's been fine since.

Also had to disable proxy settings (set to 'none' if they're set to manual) so worth checking those settings on yours.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 22, 2014)

editor said:


> The camera continues to impress. This scene was really dark but it's captured a fair bit of detail.
> 
> View attachment 65279


That's a really great night-time shot.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tempted by this partly due to the remote play with my PS4!


You can get any android phone to do it if you root it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah but Sony has nicely made phones that don't feel cheap Samsung.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2014)

This is pretty clever stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2014)

Well it's not that new (ps vita's had for a while), what's good about it is the convergence.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2014)

I keep saying it, but for £320, this phone is amazing value. Build quality is superb, the camera is right up there with the very best and the battery life is a thing of wonder!







http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/mobile-phones/1402071/best-battery-life-2014-60-smartphones-tested


----------



## mack (Dec 23, 2014)

Haven't owned a Sony since the SE J5 - but after reading everything on this thread and elsewhere it seems like they're the ones on the up in terms of style, features and battery life,  I'll wait and see what the Z4 looks like around springtime. 

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/sony-xperia-z4-release-date-rumours-news-specs-and-price
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...es/sony-xperia-z4-what-we-want-to-see-1268100


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but Sony has nicely made phones that don't feel cheap Samsung.


So do HTC, LG, etc. Just thought it useful to share.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2014)

Hmm. My contact is up for renewal in Feb. Love my Note, but could be tempted to jump ship for an improved camera and being waterproof. Full sized version though rather then a mini.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> So do HTC, LG, etc. Just thought it useful to share.



HTC phones are a bit of s mixed bag from what I've seen, LG generally are fairly decent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2014)

Thinking about this it's an interesting piece of forced marketing. There doesn't appear to be any special reason why they couldn't allow your Windows Phone or iPhone to do this...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

Lollipop upgrade coming next month. I'm absolutely loving this phone.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Lollipop upgrade coming next month. I'm absolutely loving this phone.


I don't know if you replaced your smashed one, with another.. But the lollipop update has just become available on my phone (had to plug it into my laptop to do it though..)


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I don't know if you replaced your smashed one, with another.. But the lollipop update has just become available on my phone (had to plug it into my laptop to do it though..)


It's now been replaced (phew!). No sign of the Lollipop update for me yet.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It's now been replaced (phew!). No sign of the Lollipop update for me yet.


Here you go:
http://support.sonymobile.com/gb/xperiaz3compact/software/
Click the appropriate link under "*With a cable using a computer"
*
It was all pretty smooth and quick.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Here you go:
> http://support.sonymobile.com/gb/xperiaz3compact/software/
> Click the appropriate link under "*With a cable using a computer"
> *
> It was all pretty smooth and quick.


I'm currently connected to the PC - as I type! - but there's no blooming update on offer yet


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm currently connected to the PC - as I type! - but there's no blooming update on offer yet


Strange stuff.
I downloaded the app for my laptop and started it up, then connected my phone to it, and the app on the laptop told me there was an update, straightaway.

I have a Mac, but that shouldn't make a difference...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Strange stuff.
> I downloaded the app for my laptop and started it up, then connected my phone to it, and the app on the laptop told me there was an update, straightaway.
> 
> I have a Mac, but that shouldn't make a difference...


I think it depends on the carrier, weather, colour of the desk etc.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I think it depends on the carrier, weather, colour of the desk etc.


My phone was purchased networkless.. But I'm on 3 payg.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> My phone was purchased networkless.. But I'm on 3 payg.


What colour is your desk?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Strange stuff.
> I downloaded the app for my laptop and started it up, then connected my phone to it, and the app on the laptop told me there was an update, straightaway.
> 
> I have a Mac, but that shouldn't make a difference...




Networkless, Mac-using Z3C user here. The web says 5.0 but the phone says no, and Bridge For Mac says no.



How is the update? Any performance hit? I imagine it's too soon to tell with battery yet, but please report back if you notice anything


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> What colour is your desk?


Its like a veneered wood. Oak, I think.
But I think I might have misunderstood the question...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Networkless, Mac-using Z3C user here. The web says 5.0 but the phone says no, and Bridge For Mac says no.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the update? Any performance hit? I imagine it's too soon to tell with battery yet, but please report back if you notice anything


Ed is probably right... It must be a network thing. How you with?

Phone seems just as fast, so far. I've not played much. 
I had this update on my nexus 4, so I'm not rushing to play with all the settings.

It gave me the option to do a factory reset to "increase performance", when installing it. But I opted not to.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Ed is probably right... It must be a network thing. How you with?
> 
> Phone seems just as fast, so far. I've not played much.
> I had this update on my nexus 4, so I'm not rushing to play with all the settings.
> ...


I am with Virgin but it's an unlocked phone so shouldn't make the slightest difference. Especially as I'm connecting with a cable.

Aw well, It's only been 5 and half months since Sony announced everyone was getting the upgrade "at the beginning of 2015" and it's only been 4 weeks since they said the updates have begun and should be with me and other Z3C users within 2 weeks. I can wait another few days for the lying swines to roll it out.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I am with Virgin but it's an unlocked phone so shouldn't make the slightest difference. Especially as I'm connecting with a cable.
> 
> Aw well, It's only been 5 and half months since Sony announced everyone was getting the upgrade "at the beginning of 2015" and it's only been 4 weeks since they said the updates have begun and should be with me and other Z3C users within 2 weeks. I can wait another few days for the lying swines to roll it out.




Its still got all its cool power saving modes and stuff. Which is cool.
(I got Friday morning - Sunday night, the other week. I still had 32% battery left.)


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2015)

Glass backs


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Glass backs


Me too...


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Me too...


Fell off my bed last night onto my Sony tablet. I was a bit drunk, and a lot tired, and had a quick look and thought, "phew! No damage!". Noticed the back this morning. Hope the tablet is OK


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Fell off my bed last night onto my Sony tablet. I was a bit drunk, and a lot tired, and had a quick look and thought, "phew! No damage!". Noticed the back this morning. Hope the tablet is OK


I guess it breaks the waterproofness


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Glass backs


I bought a £3 case after dropping a coffee pot on mine. It actually looks rather nice and makes the thing les sslippery to hold..







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361212825550


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I guess it breaks the waterproofness


Yep, makes it expensive to repair, too, I think. 



editor said:


> I bought a £3 case after dropping a coffee pot on mine. It actually looks rather nice and makes the thing les sslippery to hold..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361212825550


Annoyingly, I do have a case, but for some reason (I don't know why!), I didn't have it on. Your case looks miles nicer, though. Might get one of those. Cheers!


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, makes it expensive to repair, too, I think.
> 
> 
> Annoyingly, I do have a case, but for some reason (I don't know why!), I didn't have it on. Your case looks miles nicer, though. Might get one of those. Cheers!


It actually looks quite different to the illustration but I'm well pleased with it.  Well worth £3!


----------



## dervish (May 26, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> I guess it breaks the waterproofness



Probably, but not necessarily, you can check by going to the service menu (type **#*#7378423#*#* *into the dialer) then choose Service Tests and Pressure Sensor. Make sure that all the flaps are closed on the device and gently put pressure on the screen, if the pressure goes up then you know the device is still sealed. (You can check if it is working by opening the usb flap and pressing, the pressure won't go up) I would expect to see the pressure at something like 1024.34 Millibar if the flaps are closed it might go up to 1030.00 or thereabouts, with the flaps open you will only see the .00 numbers go up and down.


----------



## dervish (May 26, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, makes it expensive to repair, too, I think.



It shouldn't, the back glass is the simplest part to repair in the whole phone, it will cost you about £3 and can be replaced in about 2 minutes with a hot air gun. The back should come with the glue to go round the edge which will be just as waterproof as the stuff sony uses.


----------



## joustmaster (May 26, 2015)

dervish said:


> Probably, but not necessarily, you can check by going to the service menu (type **#*#7378423#*#* *into the dialer) then choose Service Tests and Pressure Sensor. Make sure that all the flaps are closed on the device and gently put pressure on the screen, if the pressure goes up then you know the device is still sealed. (You can check if it is working by opening the usb flap and pressing, the pressure won't go up) I would expect to see the pressure at something like 1024.34 Millibar if the flaps are closed it might go up to 1030.00 or thereabouts, with the flaps open you will only see the .00 numbers go up and down.


Well thats pretty cool - thanks!

(It is broken, though)


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 17, 2015)

Is screen size the only difference between the Z3 and the Z3 compact?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

heinous seamus said:


> Is screen size the only difference between the Z3 and the Z3 compact?


More or less.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2015)

The Z3 has 3GB RAM, whereas the Z3C has 2GB. But otherwise, ed is right.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 17, 2015)

Fair enough. Now I just need to decide if I want to pay an extra £4 a month for the bigger screen or not.


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a word of warning,  we've had a z3 (not compact) screen cracking twice in about two months.  Once when it fell off a sofa arm onto a blanket and then when it was put into a handbag. 

Both times Sony tried to charge.  We paid once and then refused and had to contact the head of customer services to get it replaced free of charge.


----------

